# DIY ICE CREAM



## Alexander (Jul 17, 2012)

So, I was manic as fuck last year and pretty much walked/biked/hitched...sometimes with cops from Chicago to Milwaukee to meet a girl. During my journey I stumbled upon a mcdonalds and it was quite hot out at the time.
I think I was hungry but that was beside the point at the moment. So, I go inside and since I was having a super god complex form of mania I was holding a metal T sign like the ones used to show housing for sale, just a simple T iron without the plastic attached. I walked in and set it down and sat by the window. A man next to me offers me fries, I obliged...I loved Wisconsin everyone seemed quite nice there. Anyway I had a thought, so I went up to the counter and asked an employee for 6 or so coffee creamers and 2 cups. He gave me what I asked and then I asked if I could have a plastic bag as well, so he grabs some off a stack of new cups which looks perfect for my plan. I go to the self serve part with all the soda and salts and lids and find some sugar packets.
My recipe: 1 sugar packet per coffee creamer. I put the six or seven of each into the plastic bag and tied it so none of the concoction would escape the bag. I then put some ice into the bottom of one of the cups and added lot of salt (to lower the temp) then put the bag inside. I put more ice on top of the bag but left enough room for the bag to move around and closed the first cup with a lid. Next I took the cup and put it into the second cup to make sure further leaks wouldn't happen. I sat down, and just started shaking the cup casually inside the store, got some looks but I didn't care, life was a video game to me at this point and I didn't give a shit about what people thought. I still don't but yeah. So maybe 10 or 15 mins of shaking I opened up the cups and find that my mix indeed became thick and creamy ice cream! I put the contents of the internal bag into a cup and tasted it...seemed almost better than what they served or exactly the same! Ha. Needless to say I was pretty impressed with my discovery/abilities. 

TLDR; Made ice cream out of sugar and creamer in mcdonalds, epic joy ensues.

Dirs:

1 coffee creamer per sugar

put as many creamers and sugars as you can/want into bag and tie it.

put ice into bottom of cup place bag inside close with lid.

put first closed cup into second for leakage protection.

shake for a while

****

Profit.


Just wanted to share one of my manic stories with you guys

and no I am not God anymore. haha


----------



## Mei (Jul 20, 2012)

we did something similar in a chemistry class i took...theres a fancy science word for why salt makes things cold but i don't remember it


----------

